# If You Could Change One Thing About Your Working Dog



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Most of us don't have perfect dogs. If you could change or improve something with your current dog(s) what would it be?

I would want my female to have less dog aggression. I have it under control but it is always there.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Obedience in my big male....Ajay GSD

Coming when called.....Max Bloodhound

The "beaten" look during OB....Jesea MAL

Pissing in the crate.....Ash....MAL pup 

I really just like my dogs the way they are, no dog aggression as they are taught early to ignore (unless the other dog starts it) and they just make me laugh. 

I think the thing I would change (and am working on it always) is MY knowledge base and my timing.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I would give him one or two more heads,....I always day dreamed about how Cerberus would be with bitework


----------



## Dennis Jones (Oct 21, 2009)

The other dog aggression, I got her to the point she'll work around other dogs as long as they leave her alone but any loose dog that runs up to her is going to get hurt


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dennis Jones said:


> The other dog aggression, I got her to the point she'll work around other dogs as long as they leave her alone but any loose dog that runs up to her is going to get hurt


I understand where you are coming from. I live in a area where there are NO leashed dogs. Other dogs don't approach for some reason. She gets so totally hacked up to the point where other dogs steer clear. It doesn't matter if the other dog is male or female. I have control but if another dog actually had the guts to sniff her all hell might break loose.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

My big guy (GSD) has mild HD. It doesn't effect his work much, but he would have so much to offer as a stud.

The little man (GSD) is a little sensitive, but that may change as he matures.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Obedience in my big male....Ajay GSD
> 
> Coming when called.....Max Bloodhound
> 
> ...


Ajay - I went through phases with my male. When he turned that magic age of three he needed some strong corrections to get him in line. The whole time he would growl and I thought sooner or latter we were going to fight. I finally won without any major events. But I was prepared!

He still growls at me all the time if he doesn't like whatever BS I'm telling him to do.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> When he turned that magic age of three he needed some strong corrections to get him in line.


What is it about age three, Lee? I've heard/read about challenges at other age points, but not three so far.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Ajay - I went through phases with my male. When he turned that magic age of three he needed some strong corrections to get him in line. The whole time he would growl and I thought sooner or latter we were going to fight. I finally won without any major events. But I was prepared!
> 
> He still growls at me all the time if he doesn't like whatever BS I'm telling him to do.


LOL....I understand this....but really all I need to do is actually get my ass out there doing it more than I do...he is a little naughty, but has not really challenged me like that, more tantrum like. 

This is where fixing ME comes into play....:lol::lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

The incessant barking. Rotts aren't barkers but that Mal is a little shit about it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What is it about age three, Lee? I've heard/read about challenges at other age points, but not three so far.


Two years old with my dog was uneventful. He still acted like a pup. By three everything changed mentally. He became a different dog. 

It was very interesting to observe. One of the things that most sticks out in my mind was at two he was still a social butterfly. Everybody was his friend. That attitude has done a complete 180 degrees.

He isn't aggressive like my female always was from day one. Now he not only ignores strangers but does not accept any display of affection from them.

There is many other changes that took place between that time span.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> The incessant barking. Rotts aren't barkers but that Mal is a little shit about it.


Yeah that is annoying. I wish I had the heart to shoot my old neighbors dogs. I couldn't walk out the back door with those 2 annoying bastards barking non stop at normal daily stuff, like me opening the back door. They would stare through the cracks in the privacy fence, just waiting to light up on anything!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Get my dogs to be more social and less of hateful bastards towards everybody outside the immediate family.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah that is annoying. I wish I had the heart to shoot my old neighbors dogs. I couldn't walk out the back door with those 2 annoying bastards barking non stop at normal daily stuff, like me opening the back door. They would stare through the cracks in the privacy fence, just waiting to light up on anything!



I don't leave the house very often without my dogs. There were two occasions where I did and according to the neighbor the Mal barked for 8 hours. He has a key to my house and was so sure there was something wrong they he came in to check on me. Then he mentioned that my Mal barked for about five hours straight while I was gone. 

Now I put a bark collar on him when I leave and I've heard that he barks barks YELP quiet for five minutes bark bark YELP and the cycle repeats. Not even a bark collar shuts that little ****er up.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I can honestly say, I have no problem accepting my dog for exactly who she is. I am grateful that I own her. I like everything about her. Not that she's perfect. If I wanted to point out her imperfections I am sure I could. I do not want impose on the relationship with that nonsense. I think we have the perfect relationship. I think that starts with accepting the dog for who she is. Wishful thinking only accomplishes focusing my thoughts on what I do not have. and I think you can do that shit all day long. Yeah she barks, but that's what dogs do. When I start to think of that stuff, I am always reminded that she almost died when she was 1...And then I might be begging to hear her bark.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Downey said:


> I can honestly say, I have no problem accepting my dog for exactly who she is. I am grateful that I own her. I like everything about her. Not that she's perfect. If I wanted to point out her imperfections I am sure I could. I do not want impose on the relationship with that nonsense. I think we have the perfect relationship. I think that starts with accepting the dog for who she is. Wishful thinking only accomplishes focusing my thoughts on what I do not have. and I think you can do that shit all day long. Yeah she barks, but that's what dogs do. When I start to think of that stuff, I am always reminded that she almost died when she was 1...And then I might be begging to hear her bark.


WTF! We could ALL say that! No dog is perfect! "I do not want (to) impose on the relationship with that nonsense. I think we have the perfect relationship". Is this a dog , girlfriend or wife? \\/](*,)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I can honestly say, I have no problem accepting my dog for exactly who she is. I am grateful that I own her. I like everything about her. Not that she's perfect. If I wanted to point out her imperfections I am sure I could. I do not want impose on the relationship with that nonsense. I think we have the perfect relationship. I think that starts with accepting the dog for who she is. Wishful thinking only accomplishes focusing my thoughts on what I do not have. and I think you can do that shit all day long. Yeah she barks, but that's what dogs do. When I start to think of that stuff, I am always reminded that she almost died when she was 1...And then I might be begging to hear her bark.


That is a great outlook. The grass isn't always greener on the otherside anyhow and all dogs have some sort of fault. Good for you James.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nothing. I would change nothing about Buko at all. You get the dog you get. Now if you would of asked me this question 20 years ago............

Quote: My big guy (GSD) has mild HD. It doesn't effect his work much, but he would have so much to offer as a stud.

If that is the only thing that is keeping you from breeding him, then lease a bitch and do the breeding. I feel if the dog is all that, and has mild dysplasia, then go ahead.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Teddy- has a weird obsession like to lick our eyes. Every time I nap, I have to put up a gate or cover my head with a pillow to prevent him from licking my eyes. 

Peanut- barks at everything. 

Roo- People who met him thought he has a dull personality but they didn't realize that he likes to observe. His favorite thing to do is going for a car ride and watching everything. If he doesn't observe too much, then I will not have a problem with his focus on me.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Nothing. I would change nothing about Buko at all. You get the dog you get. Now if you would of asked me this question 20 years ago............
> 
> Quote: My big guy (GSD) has mild HD. It doesn't effect his work much, but he would have so much to offer as a stud.
> 
> If that is the only thing that is keeping you from breeding him, then lease a bitch and do the breeding. I feel if the dog is all that, and has mild dysplasia, then go ahead.


You are right, Jejj. We all have imperfect dogs. If we didn't, we could make bunches breeding a perfect specimen.

It is a hypothetical question.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I would like my dog to be “real” a “real” working dog that makes money. This dog at 2:17 is a prime example of a true working dog. None of this rescue cop or service dog shit. This is a real dog with a “real” job making someone money. Mine just lies around licking his pecker. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM-0S6CMVqc&feature=related


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> I can honestly say, I have no problem accepting my dog for exactly who she is. ...





Jeff Oehlsen said:


> .... I would change nothing about Buko at all. You get the dog you
> get. .....



It took me many moons (decades, actually :lol: ) to understand what you guys evidently already get: that I'm gonna learn from every single dog I ever train. Pretty precious opportunities!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah that is annoying. I wish I had the heart to shoot my old neighbors dogs. I couldn't walk out the back door with those 2 annoying bastards barking non stop at normal daily stuff, like me opening the back door. They would stare through the cracks in the privacy fence, just waiting to light up on anything!


Shootem with the BB-gun my neighbor had a Sheltie, that little bastard would bark all fuken day long if I were out side. I talked to the lady didn't help I gave her bark collar info and literature didn't help finally I started calling Animal Control didn't help. 
So I took maters into my own hands and burned the little hairy bastard a couple of times. Fuker learned fast after a couple shots all I would have to do is shake or rattle the BB-gun and he would be quiet all the wile I was out side. All you need is one of those little cheapo Daisy's


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Long hair- dout I would buy another.

Whinie - Some call it vocal, if I wanted to hear whining I'd be married.  This may be my fault as a new handler. But my breeder did mention it when asked what he was like.

Enviroment: Less worried about everything around him.


Other than that I think I got very lucky. Loves to work a track, and lives to get the Bad Guy. OB is OK, could be a little faster on flat retrieves and send outs. But it's passable. He's very easy to live with. Doesn't really want to interact with general public, aloof for sure.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> WTF! We could ALL say that! No dog is perfect! "I do not want (to) impose on the relationship with that nonsense. I think we have the perfect relationship". Is this a dog , girlfriend or wife? \\/](*,)


 
It's a dog. Does not mean I do not love her. Just because she's a dog does not make our relationship superficial or unworthy of the respect I would give another being I cared about. I did not get her to dwell on what's wrong with her. I believe a lot of trainers focus on what the dog is not. Then they go into training to try and install something in the dog they wish they had. Totally missing everything the dog is. I do not go to a trial with a dog I wish had, I go to a trial with the dog I have. I also share my life not with the dog I wish I had, I share my life with the dog I have.

I think it takes a charcter to critize anyone who treats a friend, like a friend.

Could you say it? If your wishing what you could change about your dog....then no you could not say it.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You are right, Jejj. We all have imperfect dogs. If we didn't, we could make bunches breeding a perfect specimen.
> 
> It is a hypothetical question.


 
Of Course it's hypothetical. Do you really think you need to tell us that you cannot actually change the dog you have.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Downey said:


> It's a dog. Does not mean I do not love her. Just because she's a dog does not make our relationship superficial or unworthy of the respect I would give another being I cared about. I did not get her to dwell on what's wrong with her. I believe a lot of trainers focus on what the dog is not. Then they go into training to try and install something in the dog they wish they had. Totally missing everything the dog is. I do not go to a trial with a dog I wish had, I go to a trial with the dog I have. I also share my life not with the dog I wish I had, I share my life with the dog I have.
> 
> I think it takes a charcter to critize anyone who treats a friend, like a friend.
> 
> Could you say it? If your wishing what you could change about your dog....then no you could not say it.


I love my wife, kids and dogs. That does not mean there isn't things I would desire to improve in all of our characters.

Especially ME!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I love my wife, kids and dogs. That does not mean there isn't things I would not like to improve in all of our characters.
> 
> Especially ME!


 
and that's the rule. Hard on ourselves, tolerant of others. 

I also would not tell my wife what I wished she was. It probably is not going to make for a happy ending. I would rather be grateful for everything she is.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I would like to have my 10 year old dog back at 2 years. A dog that could have excelled at anything with the right training and hanling IMO.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I would give Arko all his teeth back, and fix his leg that was so badly broken a few years ago. Then he would be the perfect working dog in my mind. Ok, maybe I would like a little less dog and social human aggression too.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

James Downey said:


> and that's the rule. Hard on ourselves, tolerant of others.
> 
> I also would not tell my wife what I wished she was. It probably is not going to make for a happy ending. I would rather be grateful for everything she is.


That's where we differ. I tell my wife all the time how I want her to act. They are tough to train. Been trying for years with poor results. I tried everything. :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's where we differ. I tell my wife all the time how I want her to act. They are tough to train. Been trying for years with poor results. I tried everything. :grin:



I was watching an interview with Cesar Millan years ago. He said he had to change his machismo attitude when he finally realized that his American-born wife "just would not 'sit' or 'stay'." :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I read this post several hours ago and have been trying to think of something I would change I have made a couple of very minor errors in training that I may try and work out but there my fault and not the dog and have nothing to do with his characher.
Maybe he could be a little less reactive or edgie he's sort of a hot head and angry.
Meh I like him allot he ain't my previous dog he brings new challenges I got lucky again.
Not sure I'll gamble on a pup with my next though.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

I wish my two had a little bigger bone. 

Wish my female would cut out the damn dog aggression already, we got it managed but as soon as she thinks I am not paying attention she is all at it. GRRR! I also wish she wasn't so manipulative and independent. Alot easier when they are real eager to please and not all for themselves. 

Wish my male was just a tad cuddly at least. He has never been a dog for affection. If you pet him he thinks you want to play so he will find something to bring you. Sometimes I wish he would just cuddle a little bit. 

That's it. I always take into consideration of circumstances and my errors along the way as well. I can honestly say I have never had a bad training day with them. They always accomplish whatever it is I have in mind but I keep realistic goals and have fun with them. I love what James says. I too agree that it is a relationship that you must appreciate the greatness of who they are.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Serious change would be Thunder's hips. Moderately HD but he's never show signs of it. (just turned 6)
He's a yip, yip whiner out in the yard. Other then that he's above and beyond ANY dog I've ever owned. 
Trooper....I would wish for a little less hectic behaviour. Spins like a top when he gets excited, waiting for his food bowl, barking at the fence, yadda, yadda! 
Pete.........well..........at 13 he's starting to settle down. I think he was actually taking a nap the last time I saw him at my son's house......but I think he was probably playing possum, waiting for someone to get just a bit closer. :-o


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I was watching an interview with Cesar Millan years ago. He said he had to change his machismo attitude when he finally realized that his American-born wife "just would not 'sit' or 'stay'." :lol: :lol:


Ceasar Millan had Machismo?.... If I did not know he was married to a woman. I would have thought he was the femine counterpart in a Gay life partnership=;


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's where we differ. I tell my wife all the time how I want her to act. They are tough to train. Been trying for years with poor results. I tried everything. :grin:


You are not alone my fellow sufferer. They will always have that one thing that keeps us in line. It's the most powerful thing in the universe.....The Vagina


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I wish my dog would stop being so damn awesome.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

James Downey said:


> You are not alone my fellow sufferer. They will always have that one thing that keeps us in line. It's the most powerful thing in the universe.....The Vagina


And dontcha y'all forget it now ya hear :roll::roll::roll:

Please......more people need to study Karen Pryor.....Positive Reinforcement is the key to keeping each other happy enough to allow us to do what we want to do........\\/\\/

(did I type that outloud?????) :razz::razz:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> And dontcha y'all forget it now ya hear :roll::roll::roll:
> 
> Please......more people need to study Karen Pryor.....Positive Reinforcement is the key to keeping each other happy enough to allow us to do what we want to do........\\/\\/
> 
> (did I type that outloud?????) :razz::razz:


It works! I've been married for 42+ yrs to one cool old lady! She still likes me! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Get my dogs to be more social and less of hateful bastards towards everybody outside the immediate family.


Same


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Leslie Patterson said:


> Same


I guess at times it has it perks but is a undesiarble behavior for me. I guess its just the pressure we put on them in training or / and bloodlines. Not 100 % sure to be honest but overall as long as their cool with the family and will not hesitate to protect the wifey or son its alright. Away from home to much and with them being like that I feel a whole lot more comfortable with them their. If all else fails theres always a round of buck shot for my wife to aim in the general direction and let loose LOL.


----------

